# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Bảng giá cho thuê xe tết 2016

## huynhvu2964

BẢNG GIÁ CHO THUÊ XE TẾT 2016 – CÁC TỈNH MIỀN TRUNG :hehe: 
Lời đầu tiên Trung Tâm Điều Hành Dịch Vụ Vận Chuyển Hành Khách SADACO xin gửi lời chào trân trọng và lời chúc sức khoẻ đến Quý Công Ty. Để tạo điều kiện hỗ trợ và chia sẽ những khó khăn của Quý Công Ty về việc đưa đón CB.CNV về quê vui Tết với gia đình dịp cuối năm, đón chào năm 2016. 
Xin trân trọng giới thiệu Bảng Giá Cho Thuê Xe Tết 2016. Rất mong sự hỗ trợ và hợp tác của Quý Công Ty!



LƯU Ý:  Giá trên áp dụng cho khách hàng đăng ký sớm trước tháng 02/2016
- Hành lý gọn nhẹ, không quá cồng kềnh.  Không chở xe máy, gia súc – gia cầm.
- Vật gây cháy nổ, chất kích thích , hàng quốc cấm. Gía trên không bao gồm Thuế V.A.T
- Xe vận chuyển gồm 27 - 33 - 44 ghế khách ngồi. Xe không vận chuyển quá số lượng ghế khách ngồi.

TIÊU CHUẨN: - Xe 29 chỗ, 33 chỗ, 45 chỗ đời mới, ghế bật , tivi, máy lạnh suốt tuyến.
- Điểm dừng chân sạch sẽ , Cây xăng trên tuyến đường. Không đón khách dọc đường.
----------------------------------------0o0--------------------------------------------

Trung Tâm Điều Hành Dịch Vụ Vận Chuyển Hành Khách SADACO
Địa Chỉ : 200 Bis Lý Chính Thắng, Phường 9, Quận 3, TP.HCM.
Điện Thoại : 083.9318.189 - 083.9318.719.
PHAN HUỲNH VŨ : 0918.222.824 - 0978.322.824.
Mail : huynhvu.sadaco@gmail.com           /       Skype: huynhvu.phan
http://dulichkhachsan.sadaco.com/





Thuê xe tết về phú yên
Thuê xe tết về bình định
Thuê xe tết về quảng ngãi
Thuê xe tết về quảng nam
Thuê xe tết về đà nẵng
Thuê xe tết về huế
Thuê xe tết về quảng trị
Thuê xe tết về quảng bình
Thuê xe tết về hà tĩnh
Thuê xe tết về nghệ an
Thuê xe tết về thanh hóa
Thuê xe tết về ninh bình
Thuê xe tết về nam định
Thuê xe tết về hải phòng
Thuê xe tết về thái bình
Thuê xe tết về hà nội
xe tet, xe gia re, thue xe tet, xe sadaco, xe tet 2016, xe tet ve que, thue xe chat luong

----------


## huynhvu2964

Trung Tâm Điều Hành Dịch Vụ Vận Chuyển Hành Khách SADACO
Địa Chỉ : 200 Bis Lý Chính Thắng, Phường 9, Quận 3, TP.HCM.
Điện Thoại : 083.9318.189 - 083.9318.719.
PHAN HUỲNH VŨ : 0918.222.824 - 0978.322.824.
Mail : huynhvu.sadaco@gmail.com           /       Skype: huynhvu.phan
http://dulichkhachsan.sadaco.com/

----------

